# Next Soccer Match



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Further to the success of our first game, the next 4/5/6 aside game is now being planned. I have booked pitch for 18th of Feb at 7pm (same place as last time in Al Quoz). Please can those interested, and those that played last time confirm, so we have a good idea of numbers?


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

I can play. And I'll ask my friend too


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

i should be in (James)


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, as the game is approaching, please can you confirm players. So far we have:
Paul
James (Bex)
Nomadic + 1
Marc

Any more?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Me as fan?

when re we goin' to have our real Tennis beat!?! after the first table adventure!




PaulUK said:


> Hey, as the game is approaching, please can you confirm players. So far we have:
> Paul
> James (Bex)
> Nomadic + 1
> ...


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I cant play in this one

Although I have found another pitch which is proper new astro turf, much better.

will book for a week on monday of there are enough players


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm still coming, but my friend can't now.

I'll check with Alex, he'll prob come

Roscoe, if you book your pitch for that monday i can come to that too, and can probably get Alex and my friend to come too


----------



## Dave Gruar (Feb 14, 2009)

I would have a few interested from work, but cant make Wednesday nights. 

Let me know if it ever changes to a Thursday or Friday in the future.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Wheres this astro-turf pitch - that will be much better....


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah if we change it from a wednesday. 

no chance of a thursday or friday as most people are out on the lash.

is there any interest for a week on monday?

so far

me 
nomadic


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

rosco said:


> yeah if we change it from a wednesday.
> 
> no chance of a thursday or friday as most people are out on the lash.
> 
> ...


Ahdaaf Indoor Football Club


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

i am in. cya


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi

I am in for Wednesday and so is Alex (who came last time).

For the monday, me, Alex, and my colleague are all in.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

so far 7. 

ross
nomdic +1
alex
xpat
marc
paul uk

I have booked this for next Monday at 7-8pm. it will cost 350 for the court. please all confirm that you can make this asap. we need to get 10 players.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

me 
PaulUK


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Just totting up players for Wednesday

Paul UK
James (Bex)
Nomadic
Alex
Marc

We could do with a few more to make numbers up. Please can anyone else interested let us know and ask for further information.


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

We have a similar set up in JBR where between 8 -12 of us are trying to play every week.

We also use the place in Al Quoz and have now only played 3 times.

As numbers of players vary week to week what about arranging a game between us or seeing if we anyone requires any extra players ect.


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Dubai Bob said:


> We have a similar set up in JBR where between 8 -12 of us are trying to play every week.
> 
> We also use the place in Al Quoz and have now only played 3 times.
> 
> As numbers of players vary week to week what about arranging a game between us or seeing if we anyone requires any extra players ect.


Bob, do you have a few players that want to play tomorrow night at 7m at Al Quoz?


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

PaulUK said:


> Bob, do you have a few players that want to play tomorrow night at 7m at Al Quoz?


Yes should do, how many you need?
Also just let you know we are still quite out of shape


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Dubai Bob said:


> Yes should do, how many you need?
> Also just let you know we are still quite out of shape


4 would be good?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

i may be in for wednesday


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Dubai Bob said:


> Yes should do, how many you need?
> Also just let you know we are still quite out of shape


4 would be great if possible?


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

PaulUK said:


> 4 would be good?



4 should be ok, how many do you have?


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok got 4 for tomorrow nite in al quoz for 7pm

If you wanted we could get 5 and make a match of it


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Dubai Bob said:


> Ok got 4 for tomorrow nite in al quoz for 7pm
> 
> If you wanted we could get 5 and make a match of it


Ok, you can bring 5 and we can have subs if everyone comes?


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Ok, you can bring 5 and we can have subs if everyone comes?


Just a reminder to all players tonight, the game will be at 7pm at Al Quoz. Please try to be there 5 minutes earlier.
Thanks


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I may not make it this time...... have to go to auction


----------



## timmychimp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,

Only just seen this thread. I'm in for tonight but Jules can't make it as he has the mother in law over. I thought that was as good a reason as any to play, but there you go.
Tim


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Paul pm your number incase I need to get intouch


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

S*** I have to be on the palm at 7.30pm tonight, sorry i cant make it.

sorry to let you all down this late..... hopefully next time...


----------

